# Kindle in the comics



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Found this comic this morning:










Have you seen any Kindles in the funny pages?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Where's his solar charger?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Let's get this one in here so we can have all the Kindle comics in one thread:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ This comic is Mostly Harmless.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha.  I was just about to link the XKCD comic myself.  I loved it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

That comic strip made me laugh in almost exactly the way witnessing a sudden accidental decapitation doesn't.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That comic strip made me laugh in almost exactly the way witnessing a sudden accidental decapitation doesn't.


I know what you mean... and that's got me really worried right now.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

The next step is to get comics in the Kindles


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> The next step is to get komics in the Kindles


Fiksed


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. cute comics


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Where's his solar charger?


That's the "nightmare" part of it- no solar charger!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

thought this was pretty funny...

www.Penny-Arcade.com


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to have the comics on Kindle


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

me too!  I also love love love reading manga (my avatar is from "Gokusen") and they are 99.9% black and white so it should be doable.  For now, I just read the scanlated versions available at www.onemanga.com.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kindle made the comics again this morning!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Funny, thanks!

And just yesterday, I learned what Brumaire is. (See the words I learned on my Kindle thread if you're curious.)

L


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

My wife was kind enough (and talented enough!) to make my cartoon idea a reality, though I can't for the life of me get the image to appear here. 

http://kindleculture.blogspot.com/2009/03/kindle-comic-talk-to-me.html


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I showed that comic to my husband.  He said it wasn't realistic, she should be trying to read the Kindle during sex.    

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Kindle made the comics again this morning!


This cartoon inspired me to take a picture of this ad, from the Wall Street Journal:


----------

